# Merzbow Pulse Demonvs MerzboowVenerology,((Merzbow best period ever)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The brutal confrontational in your face , of is ''concrete music''= noise,i listen to them once in a will like tonight, my favorite is of Course *Venerology *over *Pulse Demon*, but Pulse Demon a good listen, for brutal unrelenting unslaught of piercing silver psyche ''noise art-form"".

If you like this try *Masonna **Inner mind mystique*,, for masochistic pleassure platter, sometime awfull racket is pleasant, meditative, relaxing, releiving... ect

Then after ward try some spacy doom-noise genra like *Halo *from australia, there effort guattari but especially *Body of light* , could be a bridge between merzbow and early swans or godflesh on drugs for the qualudian vocals remind us of j.k broadrick a lot(just kidding)..

:tiphat:


----------

